# Using dump with FreeNAS through NFS on ZFS FS



## gregober (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, 

I am trying to use dump(8) in order to do a backup of my filesystem (/ /usr /var).  I am planning to store the dump file on an NFS attachment located on a FreeNAS server (ZFS based FS).

I am using a script to automate the backup.  But the dump keeps on giving me these results:

```
BEGINNING LEVEL 0 DUMP OF 'root' (/) FILESYSTEM ON 17-APR-2013 AT 18:15 (WAT)

Creating a snapshot of '/'..
  DUMP: Date of this level 0 dump: Wed Apr 17 18:15:09 2013
  DUMP: Date of last level 0 dump: the epoch
  DUMP: Dumping snapshot of /dev/da0s1a (/) to /mnt/dumps/root/2013-16/20130417_0
  DUMP: mapping (Pass I) [regular files]
  DUMP: mapping (Pass II) [directories]
  DUMP: estimated 289684 tape blocks.
  DUMP: Cannot open output "/mnt/dumps/root/2013-16/20130417_0".
  DUMP: Do you want to retry the open?: ("yes" or "no")
```

I have tried accessing directly the NFS mount and it has absolutely no problem at all, I can rw to itâ€¦*beep*

I am wondering if It is possible to dump an UFS FS to a ZFS system accessed through NFS ? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gregober (Apr 18, 2013)

*[solved] Using dump with FreeNAS through NFS on ZFS FS*

Seems the problem was related to a permission setting on the NFS share. This seems to be caused by the script which has a strange permission setting in it.


----------

